# Tool Tips



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Put a half cotton ball in the handle of your multi screwdriver and put a couple drops of your favorite oil in. You'll never pull out a rusted in bit again.

I did this a couple months ago to several of mine and it's worked great.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Put a half cotton ball in the handle of your multi screwdriver and put a couple drops of your favorite oil in. You'll never pull out a rusted in bit again.
> 
> I did this a couple months ago to several of mine and it's worked great.


That’s a great idea. The only way I’ve ever tried to keep them from rusting before was to keep them dry, and we all know that’s impossible.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

this basket tool is great to loosen stubborn plastic faucet nuts.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> this basket tool is great to loosen stubborn plastic faucet nuts.
> 
> View attachment 127188



The ridgid sink tool is even better.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> ....this basket tool is great to loosen stubborn plastic faucet nuts...


I'll see your basket wrench and raise you a nutcracker!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> The ridgid sink tool is even better.


The rigid sink tool, and that strainer wrench, are just pipes with notches cut in them.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I'll see your basket wrench and raise you a nutcracker!
> 
> 
> View attachment 127190


I have that tool sitting in the van. Never used it! I'll keep that in mind for plastic nuts.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I have that tool sitting in the van. Never used it! I'll keep that in mind for plastic nuts.


I don't use it too often, but when you need it nothing else will do.

You can also use tube sockets instead of the rigid one on hex nuts.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> The rigid sink tool, and that strainer wrench, are just pipes with notches cut in them.



Yes, also works for tub drains. brasscraft valves etc.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> You can also use tube sockets instead of the rigid one on hex nuts.


tube sockets, those supposedly for various deep cartridges? That's another tool that I only used once in 4-5 years.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> tube sockets, those supposedly for various deep cartridges? That's another tool that I only used once in 4-5 years.


Tube sockets have many uses, especially if you get all the sizes. There's a couple that don't come in the 6 pack, namely the 1-1/2" they sell for heater elements, which is a joke of course. Would never bother with that on a heater element. I have a 3/4" drive socket and a sliding tee handle with 3" extension for those.

The 1-1/2" socket is perfect for fill valve shank nuts on completely skirted toilets. Otherwise reaching that nut is impossible.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Find a unique color and paint every tool you own with it. I have painted mine teal for 25+ years and have saved/recouped 100's of tools over the years. Ladders, screwdrivers, shovels, channel locks, I paint everything.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Find a unique color and paint every tool you own with it. I have painted mine teal for 25+ years and have saved/recouped 100's of tools over the years. Ladders, screwdrivers, shovels, channel locks, I paint everything.



I was at a co gen once doing pipe fitting with 800 other pipe fitters and not enough pipe stand for everyone to weld pipes together. We'd go to break to come back and find our ready to tack weld pipes on the floor. So I got spray paint and painted the pipe stands before break. After the break with he pipes on the floor AGAIN I took my welder with me and I brought him along and I eventually pointed to a guy and I said he's the thief. I went to confront the culprit and he exclaimed it wasn't him!. I said look at your gloves and there it was, big sticky paint stripes.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Find a unique color and paint every tool you own with it. I have painted mine teal for 25+ years and have saved/recouped 100's of tools over the years. Ladders, screwdrivers, shovels, channel locks, I paint everything.


I put my last name on all my tools in big letters and when I notice something missing I write the date I think I lost it and where I think I lost it on a list.

I keep it on my center console so when I go back to those places I know to look for it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I pull into a plumbing supply house and see a ladder with teal paint in the parking lot it means an ex employee usually.........


----------

